# Riwaka nz (5.1%)



## ralphstralph (10/4/14)

does any one know where i can find some riwaka 5.1% hops ??


----------



## manticle (10/4/14)

First used riwaka about 2-3 years ago and back then it was rare and hard to come across. Sounds like nothing's changed.


----------



## indica86 (10/4/14)

http://craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=1006


----------



## ralphstralph (10/4/14)

cheers beer god


----------



## Yob (10/4/14)

Crops are sold under contract 5 years in advance


----------



## Donske (10/4/14)

Yob said:


> Crops are sold under contract 5 years in advance


Seriously?

How does that work, surely there aren't that many breweries using Riwaka.


----------



## Yob (10/4/14)

Much of it doesn't cross the ditch with it being pretty popular at home, my understanding is that it's also pretty popular in the US / EU markets... Limited stock fetches a high $ not much reason there to flood the market unfortunately.


----------

